# Getting caught at self pleasuring yourself



## thunder65

I was just curious if there's any married or non married women out there that have been caught by there hubby or boyfriend doing the you know what. It's kind of embarrassing I know women but tell the truth if you care to do so. I almost forgot; after you got caught did it help or hurt the relationship.

thunder65


----------



## Jellybeans

Yes. We had great sex afterwards


----------



## pidge70

What is your hang up with masturbation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunder65

I have no hang ups. I just want to know other people's experience in this situation.

thunder65


----------



## FL. MACHINIST

nothing wrong with it at all. just dont leave your man out of it all the time like my wife has done me. we are now separated. that sucks.


----------



## thunder65

Wow,
Care to discuss your situation more or you choose not to.

thunder65


----------



## pidge70

Maybe you should talk to your wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet

Once I caught my wife in bed. It was late, and she thought I had fallen asleep. 
I rolled over and asked her what she was doing. She said, "nothing" and was pretending to sleep. Well that didnt go over too well with me, so I attacked!!! Good times were had by all.


----------



## rider03

If my wife walked in on me she'd be emabarrased and run out of the room. A big reason why we're getting divorced. She has a real hangup about sex.


----------



## nader

walking in on my wife like this is a fantasy of mine.

She's walked in on me before and we usually have a good laugh.


----------



## Jellybeans

thunder65 said:


> I was just curious if there's any married or non married women out there that have been caught by there hubby or boyfriend doing the you know what. It's kind of embarrassing I know women but tell the truth if you care to do so. I almost forgot; after you got caught did it help or hurt the relationship.
> 
> thunder65





thunder65 said:


> Wow,
> Care to discuss your situation more or you choose not to.
> 
> thunder65





thunder65 said:


> I have no hang ups. I just want to know other people's experience in this situation.
> 
> thunder65


*
Why don't you tell us what YOUR story is? *


----------



## okeydokie

why are your spouses doing this while your in close proximity? why do they choose it over the real thing? i understand doing it when away from each other, but while lying next to your spouse in bed, that would concern me.


----------



## madimoff

Yes, and it nearly broke us up and still - 5 years later - comes up very seriously in arguments. For whatever reason, we'd agreed we wouldn't do it and to make matters worse when he challenged me I initially denied it. Turned out he'd recorded me (not on purpose, the recorder was there for *us* if you see what I mean - he only checked it because he'd gone past our room on his way to a spare room because I had gone to bed early feeling totally cr*p with a cold). I did it to get to sleep. He's never understood why I didn't just go up and ask him to help. That's my continuing regret - but even now it's something I would find hard to put into words.


----------



## michzz

madimoff said:


> I did it to get to sleep. He's never understood why I didn't just go up and ask him to help. That's my continuing regret - but even now it's something I would find hard to put into words.


I don't understand how anyone would make it a big deal to take a few minutes of comfort to go to sleep while you had a cold.

And you hear about it even five years later?


----------



## RandomDude

Hell if the missus couldn't get her lunch-time fix she would call me and insist on... well you know...

Which well, leads to a lot of rather weird sayings over the phone... I dare say no more, you get the idea >.>

Freakin' nympho


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Yes I have - no big deal.

We used to do it mutually for each other.

Last time I "caught" him, he was actually embarrassed - which I totally do not understand as he used to do it for me to watch.

Weird how some things have changed. He was more OPEN when he was younger...


----------



## borninapril

I've been told I have a story for everything and I guess I do, so here's my story about this subject:

MY wife and I have been together for almost 10 years now and for the first five the thought of my wife masturbating never occurred to me. I don't and never really have, outside of doing it for my wife, because of an extremely strict Catholic upbringing. I have no problem with it. Well about five years ago my wife and I were working different hours and while she had off on the weekends I did not. So on Friday and Saturdays I would go to sleep around 10 at night. Our sex life was as it always was. So I woke up one night at two in the morning and she wasn't in bed. So I got up to she if everything was ok and found her at our computer. I came up behind her and she was so into what she was reading that I scared her. I asked her what was up and she just said she had come across it and was really turned on by it. A couple weeks later I found her doing the same thing and just didn't bother her about it. About two years later our teenage daughter happen to lave on the webcam on our computer and recorded my wife, so I had to talk to her about how, when and where she might want to be masturbating because I'm sure she would be mortified if one of our children caught her. I know she does it almost everyday and don't really have a problem with it.

I think that this guy is just worried that since his wife is "doing it herself" that he's not doing something right. Typical insecurities popping up.


----------



## Tool

I caught my Wife doing it once or twice in the shower..

Iv never told her I know she does it or that I caught her.. But I have asked her if she does it, and she will deny it..


----------



## Mom6547

Tool said:


> I caught my Wife doing it once or twice in the shower..
> 
> Iv never told her I know she does it or that I caught her.. But I have asked her if she does it, and she will deny it..


Why??!!!???? You "caught" her? Why does she need to hide it?


----------



## Jellybeans

So the OP never came back...........


----------



## madimoff

Jellybeans said:


> So the OP never came back...........


Hmmmm.... maybe he's been busy.........


----------



## Jellybeans

Exactly! That's what I thought whenI first read it. Troll!!


----------



## MrK

I would love it. It would give me my first indication that maybe she DOESN'T have ice water running through her veins


----------



## ComplicatedLifeGal

My ex walked in on me taking care of myself in the shower once, he was furious! I didn't think anything of it at the time, just happened to be in the mood when I stepped in the shower, wasn't trying to offend him! Never did it again while he was home, might come home, or would possibly find out. FYI for the guys, way cut down on my sexual desire and ability to enjoy sex for some reason! 
My current guy thinks it's hot, he's never caught me when I wasn't aware of him being there (still a little gunshy on that!) but he talks about it, likes to ask me to so he can watch. But he's not insecure in that area at all, and has a better grasp of what effort it takes to get a woman off, like he says, whatever makes me happy!


----------



## okeydokie

i would actually be very shocked if i found out my wife did, not angry at all, just shocked to all hell


----------



## Runs like Dog

okeydokie said:


> i would actually be very shocked if i found out my wife did, not angry at all, just shocked to all hell


I would look for evidence of alien abduction or cylons.


----------



## Davelli0331

About six months ago around 2AM I awoke to my wife sort of shaking rhythmically in the bed. Being half asleep, I thought maybe she was scratching an itch or something (literally, not figuratively ). I paid it no mind the next day.

Then it happened again a few nights later. Then again a few nights after that. By this point, I suspect what's really going on and gently ask her about it. She looks genuinely astonished, so I again dismiss it. But it keeps happening, 2-3 nights out of the week. I'd bring it up occasionally, and she'd get first defensive, then angry, like starts telling me that's not what's happening and she wishes I'd just drop it sort of thing. So I do.

Now, for the last month, I've really upped my game with her, like to pre-marriage levels. She's responded incredibly well (turns out she likes sex, too, duh). So one night last week, we're laying in bed, and she says to me, "Hey Dave, that thing you think I do while I'm sleeping? Maybe the next time you wake up and you think I'm doing it, you should just take me. Like right then. That might be really hot." 

I didn't say sh!t because quite frankly I'd have said the wrong damn thing. Instead, I thought "Very well." Now, like Chuck Norris, I do not sleep. I wait.


----------



## thunder65

(FYI for the guys, way cut down on my sexual desire and ability to enjoy sex for some reason!) You hit the nail on the head just like I thought ComplicatedLifeGal. Does this hold true if you don't do it for a week or not. Can you give me a time frame. I'm just curious on your end to get a perspective on how things that are going on with my wife. I wanted for my wife to be interested on her having the big O and she said she wasn't interested in doing so ...just have me. Then after she said that she said I probably won't be interested in it tomorrow night either. I thought to myself you must be doing yourself in the shower. By the way does the hubby know it affects you in this way.

Thanks for your input,
thunder65


----------



## Amplexor

Davelli0331 said:


> Now, like Chuck Norris, I do not sleep. I wait.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Delta Force 3: Between The Sheets

Love it!!!


----------



## StrugglingMan

While my W was still in the midst of her EA we had gone down to a platonic level of relationship. We had not had sex in a couple of months and I walked in on her w/her toy in the shower and I was very upset. 

Went to MC about it and she defended it, saying that some women just need a little release w/out all the trappings of a full-on sex session. My response was if I chose to watch porn and take care of myself instead of going to bed with a completely willing (any time) partner, I would totally be the bad guy in the scenario. Our MC, a woman, could not argue the point. 

Now, as we are working on R if I walked in on that I'd offer to drive the device, rather than getting upset. I have no issue w/a person taking care of their needs, but not at the exclusion of or detriment of their partner. Just my thoughts.


----------

